# Photoshop CS6 Released



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Great, more features to (not?) learn. 

I like the autosave and the camera RAW changes; the lighting effects filter looks interesting too.

LINKY


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I want it now!

It's getting scary how good these software packages are becoming - you've almost got to wonder what's left for the photographer to do in making good images - the software almost does more than the camera + the photographer. 

The saving grace still is that it takes someone with a good eye to take a good image and software, so far, can't make those decisions for us. 

I have seen so many young people arm themselves with a good camera, go out and take mediocre shots and rely on Photoshop to "fix" them - I've got to admit it has made me a bit lazy at times. 

I suppose, like anything in life, it's not the tools you have, it's how you use them and the end result that counts.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks yustr. It looks very interesting. I must start to save the pennies...

Edit: I just checked the Adobe site - CS5 & CS5.5 are still the current & no mention of CS6 - It is still in beta I believe...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> Thanks yustr. It looks very interesting. I must start to save the pennies...


Better make that pounds...

That perspective correction feature might be interesting combined with your fisheye.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I was thinking of the fisheye as I read that part. CS5 'Canon RAW' does a prety good job. It recognises each of my lenses and does corrections accordingly.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I've downloaded and installed the trial version and will be playing with it over the next few days - at first glance the interface is so much better - links in with the look and feel of Premiere, AE, Soundbooth etc and is easier on the eye than the old interface. Haven't tried all the tricks it can do yet but will give it a go.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Creative cloud CS6 released date was moved from May 7 to May 11, 2012. Those who made a pre-order will receive the software of May 11, 2012.


----------

